# Make the same amount of money if not more!! Yeah right



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I wrote into Uber through the Dashboard and asked them to give me a breakdown of the new pay rates, and they did. The Uber rep had the nerve to tell me that I would be making the same amount of money or even more as I did in July and August. I am not an idiot, the only way that could be a true statement is if I spend 25% more gas, 25%, 25% more abuse to my car and 25% more time away from my family. They said they expected to have more riders come on board Uber but if that happened they would just hire more drivers. Am I right in how I think? Thanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

We all know that these rate cuts will be emulated in EVERY SINGLE US MARKET, especially if Lyft is also operating there!
Now the question is What We The Drivers are going to do about it?
I've driven a cab in Chicago for the past 24 years. All cab strikes or work stoppage actions were of marginal success at best because of the lone wolf nature of our work, and lack of a union, or even unity amongst drivers. Turning in one's phone is an individual choice, and not a group response. And their are more than enough new guinea pigs willing to be new subjects in this libertarian experiment! And most of us drivers do need the work.
But I like the idea of limiting the work stoppage to an hour, 6-7 AM & PM. This means work action on BOTH LYFT AND UBER PLATFORM, because these rates are the result of a pissing match between @JohnZimmer and @TravisK, and the driver's are the ones getting splashed and their earnings slashed! During the hours of 6-7 AM & PM the driver's could go get something to eat during that time! When most drivers log off for an hour, it would inevitably result in Surge Pricing. Then when the drivers come online they will recoup the lost earnings for the hour...in essence this would be taking a food break on the clock. And then it can be explained to the pax about the work stoppage action, and the myriad driver gripes about Uber's policies.
We the driver's have to unite behind a hashtag in this campaign. I have a suggestion #UberUnfair. Please tweet your local riders, local Uber Twitter account, @Lyft, local journalists covering ride-sharing, and comment on local as well national media stories on ride-sharing. It would be a good idea to post this link https://uberpeople.net/forums/Complaints/ in your comments to raise awareness amongst the readers.
WARNING!
PLEASE MAKE SURE THAT YOUR ONLINE PERSONAE IS ANONYMOUS TO AVOID RETALIATION BY DEACTIVATION!
WARNING!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> We all know that these rate cuts will be emulated in EVERY SINGLE US MARKET, especially if Lyft is also operating there!
> Now the question is What We The Drivers are going to do about it?
> I've driven a cab in Chicago for the past 24 years. All cab strikes or work stoppage actions were of marginal success at best because of the lone wolf nature of our work, and lack of a union, or even unity amongst drivers. Turning in one's phone is an individual choice, and not a group response. And their are more than enough new guinea pigs willing to be new subjects in this libertarian experiment! And most of us drivers do need the work.
> But I like the idea of limiting the work stoppage to an hour, 6-7 AM & PM. This means work action on BOTH LYFT AND UBER PLATFORM, because these rates are the result of a pissing match between @JohnZimmer and @TravisK, and the driver's are the ones getting splashed and their earnings slashed! During the hours of 6-7 AM & PM the driver's could go get something to eat during that time! When most drivers log off for an hour, it would inevitably result in Surge Pricing. Then when the drivers come online they will recoup the lost earnings for the hour...in essence this would be taking a food break on the clock. And then it can be explained to the pax about the work stoppage action, and the myriad driver gripes about Uber's policies.
> ...


Thank you very much for the insight


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

What Uber fails to realize is that telling drivers they'll make more because of more riders is missing the point. The less a single ride is worth, the more rides need to be done to make up for it. That means more miles, more wear, more gas burned, more risk of getting in an accident, more opportunities for a surly rider to give you 1 star for no reason. I don't want to have to do 20 rides to make the same amount of money that 15 rides would've earned a week ago.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I was already working nearly full time. Now I work 50 hours to make the same $ with the pay cut. There's only so many rides per hour during my shifts & it's always the 'luck of the draw' with a bit of strategy on who's gunna get which rider anyway. There's nothing in reality about what's happened equaling anything close to that I'll be making the same or more.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

My fares tonight:

5.16
5.88
5.98
6.54
6.38
5.58
7.59 (1.5x surge)
Lol what a joke


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I worked 5 hours during the day, which was just ok. 
Then I worked 5 hours last night and didn't have a fare above $10. 1st time ever that's happened.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I wrote into Uber through the Dashboard and asked them to give me a breakdown of the new pay rates, and they did. The Uber rep had the nerve to tell me that I would be making the same amount of money or even more as I did in July and August. I am not an idiot, the only way that could be a true statement is if I spend 25% more gas, 25%, 25% more abuse to my car and 25% more time away from my family. They said they expected to have more riders come on board Uber but if that happened they would just hire more drivers. Am I right in how I think? Thanks


Wrong, I'll keep pointing this out until it sinks in:

The money you get from Uber is your net deposit not your net profit
For net profit you will of course deduct gas, car depreciation and all other expenses.

Now here is the real problem.
Your expenses stayed the same, so the entire difference in the net pay comes out of your net profit.
Your net deposit took a *25% cut*
But your net profit probably took a much larger hit of *50%-60%*

So if you work 25% more you will make the same net deposit
But net deposit is not important, it's just a number, it's like saying
I have a store and made 1 million in sales..... who cares, what's important is
how much of that 1 million can you keep! (aka net profit)

So yes, to keep your meaningless net deposit you will have to work 25% more
But to keep your important net profit you will have to double the number of rides.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Well if you are advertising this how can we see hope for rate increases? Will they just sneak them in or just not do it?


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> I worked 5 hours during the day, which was just ok.
> Then I worked 5 hours last night and didn't have a fare above $10. 1st time ever that's happened.


That is because there are many new drivers. They might have a lot of new riders coming aboard but the new drivers suck up the business. I will never make the same as I did when I first started. This was a cool gig that netted me a nice little pot of extra spending money that I used to take the kids on little trips during the summer.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Wrong, I'll keep pointing this out until it sinks in:
> 
> The money you get from Uber is your net deposit not your net profit
> For net profit you will of course deduct gas, car depreciation and all other expenses.
> ...


That is exactly what I said .


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I realize that in order to get the net profit to be the same I have to work more and give more rides and while doing so my overhead goes up as well. Gas, wear and tear etc!


ElectroFuzz said:


> Wrong, I'll keep pointing this out until it sinks in:
> 
> The money you get from Uber is your net deposit not your net profit
> For net profit you will of course deduct gas, car depreciation and all other expenses.
> ...


----------



## CA Girl (Aug 16, 2014)

Too much supply on drivers.

Lyft should raise their rates, give any Uber driver that quits Uber a better rate. 

Lower the supply of cars that Uber has.

If Uber can't keep up with demand, people will switch to where they can find a car.

At this point, the cost is irrelevant as it is already cheaper than a cab.

This is about Uber and market share and they are using, and I do mean using, the driver as a pawn.

We are the lowest piece on the chess board. We are consumables. 

The only way to affect Uber and keep rates high would be if they lost 40% of their available cars.

But it's not going to happen.

Glad I have a normal job that sustains me.

I am free to walk away and I can still live.

No more Uber stealing a $1 a ride for the BS Safe Ride Program. I read that the $1 goes to vehicle inspections. That's a lie. I paid for my inspection.

$10 a week for an outdated cell phone working on a slow 3G network that can't communicate with the customer you're picking up. You have to use your own cell phone to call the customer. I should get a $1 a customer because I have to call the Uber customer from my own cell phone. Such hog wash.

Then 20% commission on the ride is ridiculous. At best it should be 15%.

Amazon only charges me 15% to sell online and they are billions in revenue.

Sorry to say guys.

There will always be someone to replace us that doesn't know better.

Just another dead end job.

Time to look for the next opportunity as this one is not value added.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

I have just read all the posts related to pay, and I am HIGHLY discouraged. I am brand new to Uber and have not even taken my first trip yet. Just went out and bought a stash of bottled water, snacks and charger cords. Even got some new white shirts, black ties and a name tag. I planned on using Uber to supplement my social security. My "goal" was to net 3-4 hundred bucks per week @ 40 hours "on line".


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

Uberserf said:


> Good luck dude. After taxes and operating costs, you should see about .65 cents per paid mile in net. $300-400 for 40 hours is realistic, but is it worth destroying your car for that?...Keep us updated


Thanks for the response. Your analysis sounds spot on. But car wear & tear is a big issue. Only thing that I have decided is NO late night driving (ie bars and drunks). I plan to drive 6a to 6pm period.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lee said:


> Thanks for the response. Your analysis sounds spot on. But car wear & tear is a big issue. Only thing that I have decided is NO late night driving (ie bars and drunks). I plan to drive 6a to 6pm period.


To offset "wear and tear" (aka depreciation) I have a simple rule
For every dollar you spend on Gas put a dollar into the "replacement car fund"
This works out very accurately assuming you purchase 1-2 year old cars
with low 27K-33K miles. (about $17,000)

For hybrid cars you have to put aside much more. (your gas is less and the cost of the car is higher)
For new cars.... forget it, you will lose every time.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Lee said:


> Only thing that I have decided is NO late night driving (ie bars and drunks). I plan to drive 6a to 6pm period.


Honestly the late night is the only time you'll make money.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Uberserf said:


> And that will sink his $3-400 per week down to $2-300. Worth killing your car for that?


Well I'm just giving him the "tools" to account properly for everything and to figure out 
the actual "net profit"without waking up one day, 2 years from now, and realizing
that all that money he was making is just "car equity" used up.
Once you clearly see the actual net profit, deciding if it's worth it should be easy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> To offset "wear and tear" (aka depreciation) I have a simple rule
> For every dollar you spend on Gas put a dollar into the "replacement car fund"
> This works out very accurately assuming you purchase 1-2 year old cars
> with low 27K-33K miles. (about $17,000)
> ...


$1 for wear & tear for every $1 for gas sounds like a good idea. Which would leave me with 2-3 hundred per 40 hours (less than minimum wage). I am beginning to think that I should simply return my phone before I even take my first trip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

I know that the late night crowd is where the money is, but at my age...I don't need the head ache. I spent 25 years running bars/restaurants in hotels and I have a low tolerance for loudmouth, puking drunks. Ergo, I hope to drive 6a-6p 5 days a week. Whether or not I actually make any money remains to be seen. But I am glad that I found this site because you guys are giving me sound advise that opens my eyes going forward.....Thanks!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lee said:


> I know that the late night crowd is where the money is, but at my age...I don't need the head ache. I spent 25 years running bars/restaurants in hotels and I have a low tolerance for loudmouth, puking drunks. Ergo, I hope to drive 6a-6p 5 days a week. Whether or not I actually make any money remains to be seen. But I am glad that I found this site because you guys are giving me sound advise that opens my eyes going forward.....Thanks!


I am working days only.
There is some money between 4AM-8AM, especially airport runs
assuming you are like 20 miles away from the airport.

I was doing really good when the rate was $1.47/mile
but with the new rates it's no longer profitable.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

I worked days and evenings in my market. Evenings has more runs, lots of short $5 fares which really is only $3 before the gas/wear/tear comes in. I did an afternoon for a few hours and found it to be decent, no fare under $15 bucks, but they were longer fares and I and to return to the airport where they were starting at (our airport allows pickup according to uber, the app even lets you request in the terminal for pickup at ground trans). Nights were a lot like days, lots of short $5-7 rides, until surge went in right at 230am, then they were better. 

Last week I did 35 hours, after Uber fees and expenses I averaged $6.00 an hour. This week, I averaged $4.30 an hour, and that included a $41 and $45 ride back to back, the highest i got after that was $18, then I had dead time for 45 minutes, this was after the fare reduction.


----------

